# General > Business >  The Lunch Box (Wick) Ltd

## shamrock2007

Halloween Fun Day at The Lunch Box on Saturday 27th October.

We will be offering Facepainting, a raffle & lucky dip (all proceeds of this going to a local charity, to be announced later)

Mickey Mouse will be joining us in his halloween costume at 1pm for a Character lunch.  All the staff will be dressed up too & we hope the boys & girls will also dress up.  There will be a prize for best dressed boy & best dressed girl. £4.50 per child.

Booking advisable as this is a popular event. Thanks

The Lunch Box (Wick) Ltd
1-2 Francis Street
Wick
Caithness

01955 604141

----------


## shamrock2007

The chosen charity is the Caithness branch of diabetes uk

----------


## shamrock2007

Tables are booking up fast, don't be disappointed!

----------

